#  > Classificados >  > Empregos >  >  Huawei ma5600 upload baixo

## diogo25

Bom dia, gostaria de saber se alguém já conseguiu fazer a huawei ma5600 fazer chegar na casa do cliente mais de 1 mega de upload, pois consigo fazer chegar 20mb de down e apenas 1mb de upload. Alguém ai pode me ajudar???

----------


## Nielsen

pode ser profile incorreto ou a placa não é adsl2+

----------


## diogo25

Alguém teria um Profile máximo, pra eu poder comparar com meu profile??

----------


## diogo25

Estou começando agora, como descubro se minha placa e adsl2+?

----------


## Raulpcamara

Qual o nome da placa?

----------


## delegato

adsl2+ e no modem do cliente tem uma opcao que esqueci agora o nome que ajuda a manter a estabilidade dos 2mbs de upload

----------


## fhpn

Tenho uma fiberhome 5006-20 e também não consigo mais que 1Mb de up, acho que esse deve ser o máximo mesmo.

----------


## Raulpcamara

O "Adsl line profile" tem q ter a opção "anexo M" habilitado, assim como no modem.

----------


## fhpn

> O "Adsl line profile" tem q ter a opção "anexo M" habilitado, assim como no modem.


Isso se aplica tanto Dslam fiberhome quanto a Huawei?

----------


## diogo25

> Qual o nome da placa?


ADEE e ADGE. Será a placa ou profile?

----------


## Raulpcamara

> Isso se aplica tanto Dslam fiberhome quanto a Huawei?


Anexo M é uma especificação ITU-T, se o fabricante implementou em seu equipamento eles devem ser compatíveis mesmo em fabricantes diferentes. Acho mais difícil o Modem ter essa função.

----------


## Raulpcamara

> ADEE e ADGE. Será a placa ou profile?


As duas placas são ADSL2+ e a principio suportam Anexo M, depende do software utilizado no dslam também.

----------


## Bronzati

Observação: de acordo com o padrão G.992.5 do ITU-T, documento que regulamenta o ADSL2+, a transferência de dados em downstream pode chegar a 24 megabit/s, enquanto que a 1 megabit/s em upstream; Logo, a sua DSLAM está OK, o problema é que esta tecnologia não atende demandas de upload maiores do que 1 megabit/s.

----------


## Raulpcamara

> Observação: de acordo com o padrão G.992.5 do ITU-T, documento que regulamenta o ADSL2+, a transferência de dados em downstream pode chegar a 24 megabit/s, enquanto que a 1 megabit/s em upstream; Logo, a sua DSLAM está OK, o problema é que esta tecnologia não atende demandas de upload maiores do que 1 megabit/s.


Amigo, como eu falei o padrão "ITU G.992.5 Annex M" foi desenvolvido para aumentar a velocidade de upload no ADSL2+ , teoricamente podendo chegar a ate 3 Mbps, mas como sabemos introduzindo interferências e distância dos cabeamentos provavelmente conseguimos chegar em 2,5 Mbps e olha lá.....

----------


## diogo25

Então melhor que eu faça e colocar uma placa VDSL entao.

----------


## Raulpcamara

> Então melhor que eu faça e colocar uma placa VDSL entao.


Depende da distância que vc quer chegar.

----------


## diogo25

Alguém teria um script para comparar com o meu pra ver se ta certo, pq o meu esta dando 6.0 de downstream e 13 de upstream. E me falaram que esse resultado e ruim.

----------

